# Meursault vs Superbird



## Totodile (Sep 9, 2015)

> *Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...


[size=+2]*Meursault vs Superbird*[/size]

*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Hotaru* the female Froslass <Snow Cloak> @ Sachet
 *Minako* the female Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Lucky Egg
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Link Cable
 *Usagi* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Iñárritu* the male Hawlucha <Unburden>
 *Mawatari Yuzuko* the female Slakoth <Truant> @ Shell Bell
 *Łebsko* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ Lum Berry
 *Beep* the female Helioptile <Dry Skin> @ Sun Stone
 *Haruka* the female Gible <Sand Veil> @ Lucky Egg


*Superbird's active squad*

 *Gorouna* the female Graveler <Sturdy> @ Eviolite
 *Natalie* the female Xatu <Synchronize> @ Prism Scale
 *Jonathan* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell
 *Meta* the genderless Ditto <Limber> @ Metal Powder
 *Amaterasu* the female Poochyena <Quick Feet> @ Expert Belt
 *Megabird* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
 *Wicket* the male Taillow <Guts> @ Eviolite
 *Bill* the male Quilladin <Bulletproof> @ Shell Bell
 *Effie* the female Wailmer <Oblivious> @ Leftovers
 *Agnes* the female Piplup <Defiant> @ Lucky Egg

PM your choices to me, and I'll post who's going up against who!


----------



## Totodile (Sep 9, 2015)

We have our matchups! Here they are:

- *Delve the Gastly* vs *Agnes the Piplup*
- *Malmö the Kirlia* vs *Amaterasu the Poochyena*
- *Usagi the Cleffa* vs *Bill the Quilladin*

RNG says Meursault will command first, followed by Superbird.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 9, 2015)

Quick reminder, as sig things aren't in the database yet - Amaterasu is a sun demigoddess.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 9, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Quick reminder, as sig things aren't in the database yet - Amaterasu is a sun demigoddess.


(Just for future reference, for however long until sig things get merged into the database: if you can, try to post your attributes before anyone sends out, as this can affect sendout decisions.)


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2015)

Eifie said:


> (Just for future reference, for however long until sig things get merged into the database: if you can, try to post your attributes before anyone sends out, as this can affect sendout decisions.)


eh, in cases where we're both pming selections, there's no way for him to know if i've sent out yet. nbd.

Delve, you're going to Reflect Type into Bill - or Agnes if Bill is protecting. If they both protect, make a 15% substitute. Follow up with a Reflect Type into Bill if you didn't use it last action, or start the Giga Draining if you've already used it. If Agnes is protecting and it isnt already Sunny, use Sunny Day instead, Usagi'll appreciate it. Last action, continue Giga Draining, unless it's raining, or you're unable to use Giga Drain, in which case you should use Thunder instead. Same conditions on Sunny Day.

Malmö, I _think_ you're still faster than Amaterasu. Think. Hope. Know! If Delve isn't able to use Reflect Type on the first action, I need you to Taunt her before she can taunt Delve. If Delve successfully Reflected Type, Psychic instead. If she protects, Calm Mind. Second action, try to wake yourself up with a Hyper Voice if you're drowsy. Otherwise, Draining Kiss, or Calm Mind if Amaterasu is protecting or underground. Third action: use Thief to nab that Expert Belt, swapping for your egg. If Amaterasu protects or is underground, Calm Mind. If you're drowsy, try Hyper Voice to stay awake. This technically being a single battle, Hyper Voice should just target Amaterasu.

Usagi, what I'd give to be able to Trick that Expert Belt onto you... ah well, c'est la vie. Trick for Bill's Shell Bell instead, not that we're gonna get much use of it just yet. Magic Coat if you're targeted with Taunt or Torment. Once you've successfully tricked the Shell Bell off him, get to spammin' Flamethrower.

*Delve: Reflect Type @Bill/Reflect Type @Agnes/Substitute (15%) ~ Giga Drain/Reflect Type @Bill/Sunny Day ~ Giga Drain/Thunder/Sunny Day
Malmö: Taunt @Amaterasu/Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Draining Kiss/Hyper Voice @Amaterasu/Calm Mind ~ Thief (Swap Egg for Belt)/Calm Mind/Hyper Voice @Amaterasu
Usagi: Trick/Magic Coat ~ Trick/Flamethrower/Magic Coat x2*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 10, 2015)

Let's go, guys, this is all of your first battle! Let's make it count! Meursault, compliments on a pretty impenetrable command string. I cannot see how to neutralize it, at all, so it's a game of "which is better" for us. Hopefully there are some things we can turn to our advantage, though. 

The first action will start with Delve, who happens to be the fastest one on the field. He might wait to see what you're doing, Agnes, so I want you to make it clear as soon as possible that you have no intention of Protecting on our first action - either shuffle your feet or start menacingly moving towards him. Once Delve has used Reflect Type on Bill, as he's supposed to, nail him with the super-effective *Drill Peck*. 

Amaterasu - your opponent, Malmö, should be waiting to see what happens with Delve. You may or may not be able to act first (if you have to take a Psychic, I'm really sorry) but in either case, use *Poison Fang* to hit for Super-Effective damage and, more importantly, [hopefully] inflict some poison. You will know if you've inflicted Poison with your attack because you will feel the poison yourself - Synchronize is an interesting ability.

And Bill, you just do everything in your power to not miss a *Leech Seed* on the first action. If this takes slowing down and taking a bunch of time to aim, that's fine - you're not gonna be taking any damage this action anyway. And, moving on to the second action, as soon as you've planted the Leech Seed (whether it hit its mark or not, but do try to be as accurate as possible), use your superior Speed to *Dig* away from Usagi's Flamethrower, preferably making a curved or angled path so that if she were to fire it into the hole next action (as her commands don't provide for that it's unlikely she will, but better safe than sorry) it wouldn't hit you. After that, let's stay underground for a bit.

Meanwhile, Agnes and Amaterasu, we're going to try to manipulate our opponents. Agnes, you're gonna *Protect* - it'll keep Delve from using Giga Drain, and more importantly, he'll use Sunny Day, which Amaterasu will very much appreciate. Amaterasu - hopefully you are poisoned, in which case your Quick Feet ability should be activated. If that is the case, you'll definitely be faster than your opponent, so use *Me First* on Malmö; otherwise, try to get yourself (and, of course, your opponent) poisoned with another *Poison Fang*. 

Action 3 will be more straightforward. Agnes, you're going to  tank the Giga Drain that's going to come, and you're gonna *Drill Peck* Delve as hard as you can. Amaterasu, between Quick Feet (75% chance that it's activated at this point) and your sun-based speed boost, you should be fast enough to successfully *Iron Tail* Malmö before she steals your Expert Belt (try to make it not miss, too - if necessary, wait until she starts approaching and nail her with the attack as she gets close and you can predict her movement. We're okay with the Expert Belt being gone afterwards; it's not gonna do you any harm if it's in her hands). If you're not that fast, that's a shame, but we'll Iron Tail anyway.

And Bill - Usagi should be up above, either blissfully unaware that you're gone or frantically trying to find you. At any rate, *Belly Drum* while you're down there and safe from attacks. Leech Seed will start to offset the health cost of that, and will hopefully provide a health gain that will at least counter Usagi's Shell Bell recovery.

*Agnes: Drill Peck ~ Protect ~ Drill Peck*

*Amaterasu: Poison Fang ~ Me First / Poison Fang ~ Iron Tail*

*Bill: Leech Seed ~ Dig (Down) ~ Belly Drum*

Also, as it will be relevant later, how do you ref Speed stages, Totodile?


----------



## Totodile (Sep 10, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Also, as it will be relevant later, how do you ref Speed stages, Totodile?


+/-10 to total speed for every +/-1 speed change.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 10, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Meursault (OOO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Up against Agnes. Grinning maniacally.
Commands: Reflect Type @Bill/Reflect Type @Agnes/Substitute (15%) ~ Giga Drain/Reflect Type @Bill/Sunny Day ~ Giga Drain/Thunder/Sunny Day


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Up against Amaterasu. Light on her feet.
Commands: Taunt @Amaterasu/Psychic/Calm Mind ~ Draining Kiss/Hyper Voice @Amaterasu/Calm Mind ~ Thief (Swap Egg for Belt)/Calm Mind/Hyper Voice @Amaterasu


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Up against Bill. Curious.
Commands: Trick/Magic Coat ~ Trick/Flamethrower/Magic Coat x2


*Superbird (OOO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Up against Delve. Unruffled.
Commands: Drill Peck ~ Protect ~ Drill Peck






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Up against Malmö. Excited.
Commands: Poison Fang ~ Me First / Poison Fang ~ Iron Tail


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Up against Usagi. Wondering what his opponent is planning.
Commands: Leech Seed ~ Dig (Down) ~ Belly Drum


Far distant in the Fairest Sea, two battlers find these islands three. The weather is mild, and the sun shines gently down as the trainers take their positions on two floating platforms on either side of the islands. Both consider the tranquil nature of the circular islands, noting their alike appearances, and soon unleash a Pokemon for each. Island One soon plays host to a shadowy, gaseous orb on one end, and a plump, blue penguin on the other; the orb bares her fangs in a menacing grin, while the penguin regards her foe coolly. Island Two sets the stage for an elegant magical girl, who twirls a little to psych herself up, and an equally elegant sun demigoddess pup, who barks hopefully. Island Three’s combatants are of stouter stock, with a little moon fairy gazing at a slightly unnerved porcupine creature. A moment of quiet settles as everyone sizes up their competition, soon followed with orders bellowed through megaphones that the ref has helpfully provided. The ref herself floats above the scene on her Greninja’s shoulders, ready to intervene if things should get too ugly.

At the ref’s signal, the fight begins. Delve the Gastly, the speediest one on the field, nevertheless waits expectantly, watching her Piplup opponent for tricks … but Agnes isn’t throwing up a Protect of any kind, instead heading toward Delve in a slow, steady march. Delve’s eyes flit over to Bill, who carefully aims his first move at a skeptical Usagi; his tongue flicks suddenly, launching a bullet-like seed that embeds itself deep in the Cleffa’s leg, spreading clingy, glowing roots across her limb. Then his face falls, since Usagi is clearly just confused about what this is supposed to accomplish. With her primary target otherwise occupied, Delve lets her awareness expand, letting it encompass Bill’s energy signature despite their distance. The power of nature calls to her, and in reply she lets it overwhelm her entire body, purging her of her shadowy energy. Her gaseous body fades from deep purple to leafy green, and she feels very much in tune with the swaying grasses of her island. Is this how plant Pokemon feel all the time? Strange …

While Delve is getting used to her new typing, her Kirlia teammate goes on the offensive. Malmö, though outwardly cool-headed, is quite excited to have the opportunity to get into a Poochyena’s head. How often does that happen? Her mind extends toward Amaterasu’s, and the pup winces at the mental poking and prodding, unused to such an attack. Then she yelps as the Kirlia attacks in earnest, digging into her brain with methodical strikes. Eventually she retreats, and Amaterasu swallows, suddenly wondering if being evil is such a bad thing after all. She thinks of her stubborn teammate, Agnes - what would she do? At the moment, the Piplup is taking advantage of Delve’s grassiness by leaping at her, beak spinning, and pecking at her with considerable force. Amaterasu watches this, then smiles to herself. If Agnes can use super-effectiveness to turn the tables, then why can’t she? Poison coats her fangs as she smiles, and she darts forward to sink them into Malmö’s arm. Huffing in disgust, Malmö pulls away, brushing off the bacteria that threatens to drip into the wound. Amaterasu sighs to herself. It was worth a shot, she thinks.

Meanwhile, Usagi is delving into some psychic power of her own. With a grin, she plants a suggestion into Bill’s head, distorting his perspective just enough that her Soothe Bell looks nice and shiny in his eyes. Thus, when she approaches and offers it to him, he happily trades for it, giving away the seashell hanging around his neck. The transaction complete, Usagi skips away with a giggle, while Bill rethinks the value of the bell that he’s just tucked into his spines. Now that he thinks of it, he isn’t sure it actually does anything. Oh well.

Delve, not pleased at being hit by a super-effective move so quickly, itches to return the favor. She watches for Agnes’s next move, only to be quickly disappointed when the Piplup tosses up a translucent green field. Agnes sticks out her tongue in a dignified manner, somehow. With a sneer, Delve concentrates on the sun above, and soon its rays come pounding down with heated strength, evaporating the sparse clouds. Quite pleased with this, she doesn’t notice Agnes smirk. Far off, Bill’s ears perk as he feels the delightful warmth of sunlight - that’s the signal! - and he burrows speedily into the dirt, kicking up not-quite-sand and tunneling deep enough that he can only just feel the vibrations of Usagi’s little feet as she scampers around, wondering where he got off to. He settles into the darkness of his angled abode, preparing - what he does next won’t be nearly as nice.

Malmö, not yet done with putting her opponent through mind games, dances in gracefully and leans in to give Amaterasu. The Poochyena’s eyes bulge: though the sudden move isn’t as disorienting as it would be if she were a dark-type, she can nevertheless feel her health literally drain away. Thinking quickly, she readies her fangs, and within a second Malmö has torn away, flailing madly in trying to clean out her mouth. Amaterasu watches, grinning, as the Kirlia’s lip swells unpleasantly - the poison has taken hold this time. Even so, she feels a little sickly herself, but she isn’t worried. She can already feel the pleasant tickle of adrenaline coursing through her veins alongside the slight burn of her new poison.

Usagi isn’t quite as amused. She is breathing fire down the hole, but though she huffs and puffs, it’s not enough to reach Bill, snug in his hole as he is. Probably smug in his hole, too, she thinks sourly. There’s no way this hiding business can be fair. Giving up, she considers Delve, who is already going on the offensive. Little orbs of life energy are pulling themselves free of Agnes, who squawks in protest as they float over to rejuvenate Delve. Usagi’s gaze pans to Malmö, and she winces - Amaterasu, boosted by her poison, has leapt at Malmö, swinging a glowing-white tail and striking her with all the force she can muster; steaming mad, Malmö deals Amaterasu a quick distracting punch with one hand while using the other to snatch the pooch’s Expert Belt, tying it around her waist. Looking back to Delve, Usagi winces as her teammate is struck by another blow by beak, sent floating back a ways.

The Cleffa then mournfully stares down into the tunnel, knowing she won’t be able to hit Bill from here. She sits on the ground in a huff, trying to ignore the seed in her leg as it tries to leach away her health. This is no fun at all, she decides, scuffing at the dirt.

All the while, no one knows what the Quilladin is up to. They cannot imagine the sound of drums, drums in the dark ...


*Meursault (OOO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 87%
Energy: 87%
Status: Up against Agnes. On a serious nature kick. Grass-type.
Actions: Reflect Type (Bill) ~ Sunny Day ~ Giga Drain


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 72%
Energy: 91%
Status: Up against Amaterasu. Rubbing her lip angrily. Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round).
Actions: Psychic ~ Draining Kiss ~ Thief


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 100%
Energy: 92%
Status: Up against Bill. Discouraged. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action).
Actions: Trick ~ Flamethrower ~ nothing


*Superbird (OOO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 86% 
Energy: 90%
Status: Up against Delve. Slightly ruffled.
Actions: Drill Peck ~ Protect ~ Drill Peck






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 69% 
Energy: 86%
Status: Up against Malmö. Sort of dancing in place. Quick Feet activated. Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round). Spd +1.
Actions: Poison Fang ~ Poison Fang ~ Iron Tail


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 85%
Energy: 86%
Status: Up against Usagi. Plotting havoc. Att +6.
Actions: Leech Seed ~ Dig (down) ~ Belly Drum


*Arena Notes:*
- The sun is shining brightly (3 more actions).
- Delve and Agnes are on Island One.
- Malmö and Amaterasu are on Island Two.
- Usagi and Bill are on Island Three; Bill is at the bottom of a tunnel leading deep into the ground.


*Calculations:*
- Delve’s health: 100% - 10% (Drill Peck) + 7% (Giga Drain) - 10% (Drill Peck) = 87%
- Delve’s energy: 100% - 5% (Reflect Type) - 5% (Sunny Day) - 3% (Giga Drain) = 87%
- Malmö’s health: 100% - 7% (Poison Fang) + 5% (Draining Kiss) - 7% (Poison Fang) - 17% (Iron Tail) - 2% (bad poison) = 72%
- Malmö’s energy: 100% - 4% (Psychic) - 2% (Draining Kiss) - 3% (Thief) = 91%
- Usagi’s health: 100%
- Usagi’s energy: 100% - 3% (Trick) - 5% (Flamethrower) = 92%
- Agnes’s health: 100% - 14% (Giga Drain) = 86%
- Agnes’s energy: 100% - 4% (Drill Peck) - 2% (Protect) - 4% (Drill Peck) = 90%
- Amaterasu’s health: 100% - 12% (Psychic) - 7% (Draining Kiss) - 10% (Thief) - 2% (bad poison) = 69%
- Amaterasu’s energy: 100% - 4% (Poison Fang) - 4% (Poison Fang) - 6% (Iron Tail) = 86%
- Bill’s health: 100% - 15% (Belly Drum) = 85%
- Bill’s energy: 100% - 4% (Leech Seed) - 4% (Dig down) - 6% (Belly Drum) = 86%


*Other Notes:*
- Speed order: Delve (80) > Amaterasu (67) > Bill (57) > Malmö (50) > Agnes (40) > Usagi (15).
- Superbird didn’t specify whether Leech Seed should target Usagi’s health or energy, so it targeted health by default.
- Not that it mattered, since Usagi's Magic Guard means she takes no damage from Leech Seed.
- The second Poison Fang badly poisoned Malmö (and Amaterasu through Synchronize).
- The formatting is tricky with this one, so I might have overlooked something. Let me know if something looks weird!


*Next Round:*
- Superbird commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## Superbird (Sep 11, 2015)

Hoo, all right. We're in a good position, but Delve could easily topple us from that. We have one main objective this round.

For starters, Bill, we need you above ground. I'll trust your judgment as to when to come up, but try to wait for Usagi to move before hitting with your *Dig* attack. 

Other than that, Delve's Haze is the big threat to our plan right now, and we need to keep it from happening. Ammy and Agnes, what Delve does determines what you do. If he tries to Taunt anyone, Amaterasu *Protect*. If he uses Haze, Amaterasu should use *Galestorm* to keep it from spreading. Meanwhile, Agnes will use *Whirlpool* on Delve, less for the damage and more as a shield to stop any possible Haze from spreading - it'll get caught in the whirlpool and thus blocked.

Action 2, then, all we'll have to worry about is Delve's Taunt, which we can manage. Agnes and Bill, you are both going to use *Round* in Amaterasu's general direction (target somewhere that goes near her and will drown out Delve's Taunt. For Agnes I don't know who that might be, but use your best judgment. And for Bill that'll be either Malmö or Delve - I'll trust your judgment) so that, no matter what, Amaterasu does not hear any taunts headed her way. In the meantime, Amaterasu, you're gonna *Psych Up* Bill's sweet +6 Attack.

And finally, on Action 3, we can all focus on attacking, dealing some damage. Amaterasu, use *Iron Tail* on Malmö for a truly ridiculous sum of damage;  Agnes, use *Icy Wind* for the Super-Effective hit and a useful Speed cut on Delve that we badly need; and Bill, you just *Iron Head* Usagi as hard as you can.

And now for the countermeasure in case something goes wrong. Ammy, if at any point you're taunted and trying to use a move you can't use under Taunt, switch to *Iron Tail* at Malmö, trying to deal some damage. 

*Agnes: Whirlpool ~ Round @ [I trust your judgment] ~ Icy Wind

Amaterasu: Protect / Galestorm ~ Psych Up @ Bill / Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail

Bill: Dig(up) ~ Round @ [I trust your judgment] ~ Iron Head*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 11, 2015)

Superbird didn't seem to notice, but Poison Fang should do more than 5% damage to Mal since it's super effective.

Delve, I don't understand at all why he's so worried about you Taunting. You're bothered by 0 of the things he is putting out there, so go ahead and use Foul Play and follow that up with two Giga Drains.

Mal, I want you to put up a Reflect, Mimic Delve's Foul Play, then use it now that Ama has so kindly given herself +6 attack. Usagi, you're going to Psych Up Bill's attack boosts as soon as he resurfaces, then Double Edge into him twice with your magical no-recoil powers.

*Delve: Foul Play ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain
Mal: Reflect ~ Mimic (Foul Play) ~ Foul Play
Usagi: Psych Up @Bill ~ Double-Edge ~ Double-Edge*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 11, 2015)

Meursault said:


> Superbird didn't seem to notice, but Poison Fang should do more than 5% damage to Mal since it's super effective.


For some reason I thought poison was nve against psychic. Fixed!


----------



## Totodile (Sep 13, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Meursault (OOO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 87%
Energy: 87%
Status: Up against Agnes. On a serious nature kick. Grass-type.
Commands: Foul Play ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 72%
Energy: 91%
Status: Up against Amaterasu. Rubbing her lip angrily. Badly poisoned (3% this round).
Commands: Reflect ~ Mimic (Foul Play) ~ Foul Play


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 100%
Energy: 92%
Status: Up against Bill. Discouraged. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action).
Commands: Psych Up @Bill ~ Double-Edge ~ Double-Edge


*Superbird (OOO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 86% 
Energy: 90%
Status: Up against Delve. Slightly ruffled.
Commands: Whirlpool ~ Round @ [I trust your judgment] ~ Icy Wind






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 69% 
Energy: 86%
Status: Up against Malmö. Sort of dancing in place. Quick Feet activated. Badly poisoned (3% this round). Spd +1.
Commands: Protect / Galestorm ~ Psych Up @ Bill / Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 85% 
Energy: 86%
Status: Up against Usagi. Plotting havoc. Att +6.
Commands: Dig(up) ~ Round @ [I trust your judgment] ~ Iron Head


The aboveground members of Team Superbird eye Delve suspiciously. Delve raises an eyebrow, not sure what their deal is. She’s just here to beat some people up, after all. Dipping into the still-familiar power of the dark, she surrounds Agnes in a translucent shell of sinister energies, then injects a powerful provocation into her mind. Enraged, the Piplup finds herself striking out toward Delve with considerable force … except the energy is somehow _bending_ her flippers in impossible ways, turning each blow back upon her. Unprepared for this trick, Agnes struggles to break free of the mental manipulation, and only when she is good and bruised does the energy fade. Delve, though a little surprised at the power of the attack, nods to herself for a job well done. 

From Island Two, Amaterasu shoots the Gastly a confused look; not sure what to do in this situation, she just kind of shuffles awkwardly in place. Much to her consternation, Malmö is taking advantage of her inaction by means of constructing a golden dome of light, which expands quickly until it encompasses both of her teammates as well. Both Delve and Usagi admire the screen in appreciation. Agnes is less impressed, and decides to work around this new obstacle through use of less physical powers. With a gesture of her flippers, she sends some seawater slithering through the air, snake-like, to surround Delve, who, thanks to her new typing, isn’t particularly bothered. It’s a little annoying, not being able to move freely, but it’s not bad.

On Island Three, the ground practically explodes. Like an impatient zombie, Bill springs out of the earth, catching Usagi by surprise. His claws have been sharpened to points, and even though they’re slowed by the golden expanse of Reflect, they slash across the Cleffa’s body, sending her reeling and screaming. She lies still for a moment, too stunned to move … and eventually she pulls herself together. Her chest expands and contracts as she breathes in quick puffs, remembering the strength of the blow, the sharpness of claws, the savagery of the deep. Bill’s eyes narrow, and somewhere in his frenzy he wonders if he’s made a mistake. Sometimes, Usagi thinks, if you strike someone down, they become more powerful than you can possibly imagine.

This is nice, Delve thinks, but right now she has more important things to do, like steal her enemy’s life. She goes back to pulling orbs of energy out of Agnes’s body, making the Piplup’s bruises grow darker, and consumes them happily. Nature sure is the way to go. Amaterasu shoots her a disgusted look. How dare she leech off a valiant teammate like Agnes? She won’t stand for this injustice. As Usagi did moments ago, Amaterasu thinks of Bill’s enhanced abilities, imagining the rush of power in the dark. And imagination becomes reality: her claws grow pointed, her teeth elongate, and the adrenaline in her veins pulses like a dull roar. The power is intoxicating, but she won’t give in. She can’t.

Malmö glances from the tough little Poochyena to the shimmering screen that separates them. She isn’t entirely impressed, and she starts to open her mouth … but immediately she’s overwhelmed by twin bellows from the adjacent islands. Bill begins first, using a deep, bone-chilling baritone, and Agnes, compelled to join the song, immediately chimes in with her own voice. The two waves of pure sound pound against Malmö’s eardrums, and she sinks to her knees, clutching her head until the pulsing pain has reduced to a loud ringing in her ears. Shaking, she stands up. She wasn’t even going to do anything sneaky, sheesh! Instead she casts her mind back in time, back to a minute ago, when Delve was the one being sneaky. Her hands wipe across the air in front of her, mimicking the motions Delve used for Foul Play, barely noticing as her Cleffa teammate rams into a surprised Bill with astonishing force, and eventually letting it be once she has an idea of how it works.

While a little flattered by this, Delve is more interested in delving into the life-eating business once more. She cackles in delight as more green orbs pop themselves into her mouth like candy, much to Agnes’s displeasure - the Piplup has taken enough damage that the brunt of this attack has to be waved away by the ref’s magic flag. However, Agnes is broken, not bent, and she responds with a breath of fresh Antarctic air. The gust of snowflakes, undulating in the ocean breeze, nevertheless strikes true, and Delve shivers as the chill sinks into her gasses, slowing her ethereal metabolism. Yet another thing that bothered her less as a true ghost. It can’t be her fault, though. Agnes must just be jealous. Delve has to win this, she _has_ to! Her resolve invigorates her toward further strength, and she itches to make her next move …

On Island Two, Amaterasu is finally ready to strike. As before, she whips her glowing tail around toward Malmö, but this time, her aim is off, and she hits only thin air. Malmö allows herself a brief smirk, then launches her offensive. With considerable effort, she manages to reproduce Delve’s use of Foul Play, first surrounding Amaterasu with dark energy and then implanting an equally dark suggestion in her mind. Amaterasu, already enraged, tries to bite and claw at her foe, but thanks to unnatural geometry, she ends up biting and clawing at herself instead. The damage is far more extensive to her than it would be to a normal Poochyena, and by the time the effect fades, she’s left panting, covered in bite marks.

Island Three sees its battlers a little more balanced. With a savage roar, Bill leaps forward, his head glinting with an iron sheen, and rams into Usagi, sending her spinning even with the slowing effect of Reflect cushioning the blow. She rubs her cheek, then glares. Without fanfare, she returns the favor, slamming recklessly into him with a battlecry of her own. Bill’s head snaps back, and it takes a moment before he can snarl in anger. Usagi just grins at him, feeling perverse glee at making him feel sweet pain.

Above, the sunlight dims a little, and clouds reappear gradually in the sky. Amaterasu slows down, but not by too much, what with the poison in her system still driving her. One thing’s for sure: this isn’t over yet.


*Meursault (OOO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 88%
Energy: 76%
Status: Up against Agnes. Prepping herself for her next move. Grass-type. Behind a Reflect (2 more actions). Trapped in a Whirlpool (2 more actions). Att +2, Spd -1.
Actions: Foul Play ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 45%
Energy: 80%
Status: Up against Amaterasu. Darkly satisfied. Reflect active (2 more actions). Badly poisoned (4% next round). Foul Play Mimicked.
Actions: Reflect ~ Mimic (Foul Play) ~ Foul Play


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 85%
Energy: 72%
Status: Up against Bill. Caught up in a power rush. Behind a Reflect (2 more actions). Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Actions: Psych Up ~ Double-Edge ~ Double-Edge


*Superbird (OOO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 51% (capped)
Energy: 79%
Status: Up against Delve. Irritated with grass-types in general.
Actions: Whirlpool ~ Round (Malmö) ~ Icy Wind






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 40% 
Energy: 74%
Status: Up against Malmö. Longing for justice. Quick Feet activated. Badly poisoned (4% next round). Att +6.
Actions: nothing ~ Psych Up (Bill) ~ Iron Tail


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 50% (capped) 
Energy: 71%
Status: Up against Usagi. Growling. Att +6.
Actions: Dig (up) ~ Round (Malmö) ~ Iron Head


*Arena Notes:*
- Delve and Agnes are on Island One.
- Malmö and Amaterasu are on Island Two.
- Usagi and Bill are on Island Three; there is a tunnel leading deep into the ground.


*Calculations:*
- Delve’s health: 87% - 3% (Whirlpool) + 7% (Giga Drain) - 1% (Whirlpool) + 7% (Giga Drain) - 8% (Icy Wind) - 1% (Whirlpool) = 88%
- Delve’s energy: 87% - 5% (Foul Play) - 3% (Giga Drain) - 3% (Giga Drain) = 76%
- Malmö’s health: 72% - 12% (Round) - 12% (Round) - 3% (bad poison) = 45%
- Malmö’s energy: 91% - 2% (Reflect) - 1% (Mimic) - 1% (Reflect) - 6% (Foul Play) - 1% (Reflect) = 80%
- Usagi’s health: 100% - 9% (Dig) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 10% (Iron Head) + 2% (Shell Bell) = 85%
- Usagi’s energy: 92% - 6% (Psych Up) - 7% (Double-Edge) - 7% (Double-Edge) = 72%
- Agnes’s health: 86% - 14% (Foul Play) - 14% (Giga Drain) - 14% (Giga Drain) = 51% (capped)
- Agnes’s energy: 90% - 1% (Whirlpool) - 6% (Round) - 4% (Icy Wind) = 79%
- Amaterasu’s health: 69% - 26% (Foul Play) - 3% (bad poison) = 40%
- Amaterasu’s energy: 86% - 6% (Psych Up) - 6% (Iron Tail) = 74%
- Bill’s health: 85% - 18% (Double-Edge) - 18% (Double-Edge) = 50% (capped)
- Bill’s energy: 86% - 4% (Dig up) - 6% (Round) - 5% (Iron Head) = 71%


*Other Notes:*
- Speed order: Delve (70) > Bill (57) > Amaterasu (52) > Malmö (50) > Agnes (40) > Usagi (15).
- Delve’s Foul Play was a critical hit.
- Bill and Usagi were both waiting so that the other would go first. Eventually, since Bill couldn’t tell if Usagi was doing anything, he ended up moving first.
- Bill’s Dig was also a critical hit.
- Since Delve had already moved on the second action and so was in no danger of using Taunt, both Rounds targeted Malmö.
- Icy Wind lowered Delve’s speed, and thus sharply raised her Attack thanks to Traced Defiant.
- Iron Tail missed.
- Amaterasu’s speed boost disappeared when the sun faded at the end of action 3.


*Next Round:*
- Meursault commands
- Superbird commands


----------



## nastypass (Sep 13, 2015)

Right, Mal, something needs to be done about Ama's speed boostery. Open up with a Foul Play on the first action you can hit her, then use Icy Wind on the remaining ones. On the first action, use Double Team if you can't hit her, or Future Sight if you're Taunted. If Ama ever falls asleep, use Dream Eater.

Delve, I want you to Taunt Agnes, then Giga Drain twice. No speed boosty for her. If she protects, or digs/dives, uh... direct your Taunt to someone else! Your priorities are Taunt Agnes > Giga Drain Agnes > Taunt Amaterasu > Taunt Bill. If you wind up Taunted yourself, and can't Giga Drain Agnes, or if you ever hear someone Yawning at you or a teammate, make an Uproar in that general direction - on the following action though, don't bother waiting to listen for it. Also, if Agnes makes a Substitute, use Uproar instead of Giga Drain. Make Uproar last as many actions as are left in the round, and use your best judgment for where it should hit.

Usagi, I want you to Double Edge, then Icy Wind. If Bill ever protects, or he's underground, I want you to try Singing to Ama and delay your actions. On the last action, Icy Wind if you haven't already, otherwise use Rain Dance. If you've already Icy Winded and you got Taunted, try lowering Bill's defense with an Iron Tail.

*Malmö: Foul Play/Double Team/Future Sight ~ Foul Play/Icy Wind/Dream Eater ~ Foul Play/Icy Wind/Dream Eater
Delve: Taunt/Giga Drain/Uproar (3 actions) ~ Taunt/Giga Drain/Uproar (2 actions) ~ Taunt/Giga Drain/Uproar (1 action)
Usagi: Double-Edge/Sing @Amaterasu ~ Icy Wind/Double-Edge/Sing @Amaterasu ~ Icy Wind/Rain Dance/Iron Tail*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 13, 2015)

This round is gonna be a bit simpler for us. None of us are at risk of death thanks to the Damage Cap, so we can focus on offense. Agnes, I'm really sorry to say that you're most likely gonna be the first one down, but your support has been absolutely instrumental so far. You're gonna start with a *Brick Break* attack, and get rid of that Reflect a couple of turns early. Amaterasu, you should wait for the Reflect shield to disappear, and you should *Iron Tail* once the Reflect is down. Bill, let's *Worry Seed* to finally get ourselves some of that Leech Seed recovery. 

Following that first action, let's just continue with Super Effective attacks. Bill, use *Iron Head* and hope for the flinch; Agnes, *Ice Beam*; Amaterasu, *Iron Tail* if it missed last action; otherwise, *Poison Fang*. And on Action 3, Agnes, use *Ice Beam* again. Bill, use *Drain Punch* to get a little health back and hopefully hit the damage cap; and Amaterasu, wait until Usagi has done something and then quickly use your *Sunrise* brush power - wait until after it's started raining if Usagi is using Rain Dance, or until she's used something other than Rain Dance. We want to end the round in the sun.

*Agnes: Brick Break ~ Ice Beam x2

Amaterasu: Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail / Poison Fang ~ Sunrise

Bill: Worry Seed ~ Iron Head ~ Drain Punch*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 15, 2015)

So it occurred to me that Malmö should have had an experience modifier applied to her attacks :/ I’ve fixed Amaterasu’s health accordingly; she’s lost 3% extra health in the first round as a result, and Malmö squeezed in an extra 1% from Draining Kiss. In addition, I had a serious brain fart and calculated Foul Play incorrectly, so in the second round, Amaterasu has lost 6% extra health. I'm really sorry for the inconvenience! I don't know if that makes a difference to either of you but you can re-command if you both really want to.

Why do I try to ref when I’m falling asleep :/ Just kind of flailing around here I guess.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 15, 2015)

er, by my calculations foul play shoulda done (9.5+6)*1.5=23? doesn't change anything for me though


----------



## Totodile (Sep 15, 2015)

(9.5 + 6 [att] + 1 [exp]) x 1.5 (SE) + 2 (expert belt) = 26.75.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 15, 2015)

haha oh wow, okay that works too


----------



## Superbird (Sep 15, 2015)

We're still above the damage cap; my commands remain as they were.


----------



## Totodile (Sep 16, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Meursault (OOO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 88%
Energy: 76%
Status: Up against Agnes. Prepping herself for her next move. Grass-type. Behind a Reflect (2 more actions). Trapped in a Whirlpool (2 more actions). Att +2, Spd -1.
Commands: Taunt/Giga Drain/Uproar (3 actions) ~ Taunt/Giga Drain/Uproar (2 actions) ~ Taunt/Giga Drain/Uproar (1 action)


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 45%
Energy: 80%
Status: Up against Amaterasu. Darkly satisfied. Reflect active (2 more actions). Badly poisoned (4% this round). Foul Play Mimicked.
Commands: Foul Play/Double Team/Future Sight ~ Foul Play/Icy Wind/Dream Eater ~ Foul Play/Icy Wind/Dream Eater


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 85%
Energy: 72%
Status: Up against Bill. Caught up in a power rush. Behind a Reflect (2 more actions). Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Commands: Double-Edge/Sing @Amaterasu ~ Icy Wind/Double-Edge/Sing @Amaterasu ~ Icy Wind/Rain Dance/Iron Tail


*Superbird (OOO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 51%
Energy: 79%
Status: Up against Delve. Irritated with grass-types in general.
Commands: Brick Break ~ Ice Beam x2






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 40% 
Energy: 74%
Status: Up against Malmö. Longing for justice. Quick Feet activated. Badly poisoned (4% this round). Att +6.
Commands: Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail / Poison Fang ~ Sunrise


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 50%
Energy: 71%
Status: Up against Usagi. Growling. Att +6.
Commands: Worry Seed ~ Iron Head ~ Drain Punch


Delve and Amaterasu both start of the round be waiting for someone else to move, leaving Bill to pick up the slack. He collects himself just long enough to flick a long, thin seed in Usagi’s direction, and it quickly sinks deep into her skin, tapping its little roots into her bloodstream and leeching off her very power. Usagi’s little hands shake at the feeling of some_thing_ crawling around inside her, and she rubs her arms furiously, trying to get at an unscratchable itch.

Malmö feels for Usagi, she really does. But sadly, she is too busy enjoying her new toy to be of assistance. Energy surrounds the sun pup for a second time, and a deliciously nasty provocation is the cherry on top. Amaterasu is nearly beside herself with rage, and her attempted onslaught on Malmö only leaves Ammy heavily battered and bruised. When the red fades from her vision, she pants - the battle is really taking its toll on her at this point. Still, she waits for the right moment, watching as Agnes leans in to inspect the Reflect … pumps her fists around in preparation … and suddenly deals quick strikes to a single exact spot, one-two-three. These blows deal some damage to Delve, but more importantly, as the final punch lands, the shield grows quickly-spreading cracks from that spot, branching out and creaking like collapsing ice, before shattering into shards of light. Delve blinks, having the distinct feeling that things are beginning to spiral out of control, but nevertheless, since she can see that Agnes hasn’t Protected, she launches into some sneering remarks toward her penguin foe, saying that breaking a wall of light doesn’t mean anything, don’t you know that, you dumb bird? And though she smirks when steam comes out of Agnes’s ear holes, she wonders what she’s just done.

With a grateful bark to Agnes, Amaterasu rushes forward, tail glowing brightly once again. It descends violently on Malmö with a metallic clang, and the Kirlia chokes as the cold iron burns her skin. Her vision swims as tears fill her eyes, and she hugs herself, trying to make the pain go away. Amaterasu watches her, feeling a little bad but still self-assured that Malmö deserved it for making her attack herself. Meanwhile, Usagi, finally coming to grips with the plant in her system, gives Bill what-for through a powerful tackle, disregarding her own safety. Normally her powers would protect her from the backlash, but this time there’s nothing to keep her from bruising her arm. And there’s nothing keeping the other seed in her system from working, either - Bill leers as his Leech Seed seeps a tiny bit of health from her to him.

Over on Island One, Delve isn’t liking the look in Agnes’s eye. So she drains her of some more tasty health, enjoying the fruity taste of pain. Agnes isn’t amused, and proceeds to shoot Delve with her ice laser, making her shiver from the sheer cold. Delve is pretty back-and-forth on her grass typing right now. How can it make lunch taste better and dessert taste worse at the same time? At least the Whirlpool around her is dying down, with its circular waves splashing to the ground, no longer sustaining themselves.

Island Two sees similarly straightforward action. Amaterasu, knowing she needs to make every hit count, runs forward with bared fangs. Malmö’s eyes widen, but her outstretched hand doesn’t deter the Poochyena; instead, it simply serves as a target, which Amaterasu happily latches on to, sinking her teeth in and pumping more poison into Malmö’s system. Shuddering, Malmö pushes her away with a quick blast of cold wind. The chill seeps into Amaterasu’s bones, slowing her down but not taking her out for the count just yet.

On Island Three, Bill’s head glints with a steely shine. With a wild battle cry, he rams right into Usagi, catching her unawares and knocking the wind out of her. Instinctively, she curls into a ball, too stunned to do much else. Bill grins a triumphant grin at this accomplishment, baring his teeth, and kicks her while she’s down … well, punching her would be more accurate. Tendrils of energy rush up his fist at the contact, refreshing him just enough to satisfy him. In some part of his mind that’s still rational, he figures that as long as Delve is using Giga Drain _again_ way over on Island One, there’s no reason why he can’t join in the life-force-sucking fun. He doesn’t consider, though, that Agnes is retaliating with another ice laser, but perhaps he should have: Usagi, pulling herself together, blows a chilly wind in Bill’s direction, slowing his metabolism (though not his rage).

Malmö, in the meantime, has targeted Amaterasu with another bone-chilling Icy Wind. The pup shivers, having been pushed to the edge of consciousness, but she isn’t out of the running yet. She looks to the side, noticing that Usagi has moved already. Tapping into her divine powers, she calls upon the might of her Celestial Brush, and streaks of color blossom in the air, gold and crimson. The tendrils of ink shoot sunward, and everyone watches as the sky changes color in their wake, full of pinks and golds. They vanish from sight, but a second later, the sunlight flares with renewed vigor, bathing the battlers in warmth. Amaterasu wags her tail, pleased at a job well done, though she knows she will have to do something decisive. Soon ...


*Meursault (OOO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 67%
Energy: 66%
Status: Up against Agnes. Still hungry. Grass-type. Att +2, Spd -1.
Actions: Taunt ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 10% (capped)
Energy: 65%
Status: Up against Amaterasu. Planning on putting the pup out of her misery. Badly poisoned (5% next round). Foul Play Mimicked.
Actions: Foul Play ~ Icy Wind ~ Icy Wind


Usagi (F) Magic Guard Insomnia
Health: 49%
Energy: 61%
Status: Up against Bill. Caught up in a power rush. Worry Seeded. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Actions: Double-Edge ~ flinch ~ Icy Wind


*Superbird (OOO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 23%
Energy: 65%
Status: Up against Delve. Bent on making her pay. Taunted (1 more action).
Actions: Brick Break ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 5% (capped)
Energy: 59%
Status: Up against Malmö. Tired. Quick Feet activated. Badly poisoned (5% next round). Att +6, Spd -1.
Actions: Iron Tail ~ Poison Fang ~ Sunrise


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 32%
Energy: 60%
Status: Up against Usagi. Not cooling off. Att +6, Spd -1.
Actions: Worry Seed ~ Iron Head ~ Drain Punch


*Arena Notes:*
- The sun is shining brightly (5 more actions).
- Delve and Agnes are on Island One.
- Malmö and Amaterasu are on Island Two.
- Usagi and Bill are on Island Three; there is a tunnel leading deep into the ground.


*Calculations:*
- Delve’s health: 88% - 7% (Brick Break) - 1% (Whirlpool) + 7% (Giga Drain) - 13% (Ice Beam) - 1% (Whirlpool) + 7% (Giga Drain) - 13% (Ice Beam) = 67%
- Delve’s energy: 76% - 4% (Taunt) - 3% (Giga Drain) - 3% (Giga Drain) = 66%
- Malmö’s health: 45% - 24% (Iron Tail) - 16% (Poison Fang) - 4% (bad poison) = 10% (capped)
- Malmö’s energy: 80% - 6% (Foul Play) - 1% (Reflect) - 4% (Icy Wind) - 4% (Icy Wind) = 65%
- Usagi’s health: 85% - 6% (Double-Edge) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 1% (Leech Seed) - 21% (Iron Head) - 1% (Leech Seed) - 10% (Drain Punch) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 1% (Leech Seed) = 49%
- Usagi’s energy: 72% - 7% (Double-Edge) - 4% (Icy Wind) = 61%
- Agnes’s health: 51% - 14% (Giga Drain) - 14% (Giga Drain) = 23%
- Agnes’s energy: 79% - 4% (Brick Break) - 5% (Ice Beam) - 5% (Ice Beam) = 65%
- Amaterasu’s health: 40% - 26% (Foul Play) - 5% (Icy Wind) - 5% (Icy Wind) - 4% (bad poison) = 5% (capped)
- Amaterasu’s energy: 74% - 6% (Iron Tail) - 4% (Poison Fang) - 5% (Sunny Day) = 59%
- Bill’s health: 50% - 18% (Double-Edge) + 1% (Leech Seed) + 1% (Leech Seed) + 5% (Drain Punch) - 8% (Icy Wind) + 1% (Leech Seed) = 32%
- Bill’s energy: 71% - 2% (Worry Seed) - 5% (Iron Head) - 4% (Drain Punch) = 60%


*Other Notes:*
- Speed order: Delve (70) > Malmö (50) > Bill (47) > Amaterasu (42) > Agnes (40) > Usagi (15).
- Malmö hit the damage cap on the second action.
- Usagi flinched on the second action.
- Amaterasu hit the damage cap on the third action.


*Next Round:*
- Superbird commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## Superbird (Sep 21, 2015)

Hmm. I'm not that cool with our situation right now, but we can do something about it, at least. 

If Malmö tries to attack you, Ammy, or if her teammates do, throw up a *Protect* shield immediately; however, if you get the chance to move before you're attacked, finish Malmö off quickly with a *Headbutt*. If Malmö protects or otherwise makes herself unhittable, and at the same time you're not being attacked from elsewhere, throw out a *Hyper Voice* focused on Delve to help out Agnes. 

Bill and Agnes: our first priority is getting Ammy out of danger, as she's easily the most damaged out of all of us. If she uses Protect, then you two both *Round* at Malmö and finish her off while she's futilely trying to attack Ammy. If you don't have to use Round, Agnes, use *Blizzard* on Delve if he's not attacking you or *Protect* if he is, and Bill, use *Drain Punch* on Usagi. 

On actions 2 and 3, if Malmö is still fighting, our battle plan is the same as the first action. Otherwise, if Malmö has been defeated, Bill, you're gonna keep hammering away with *Drain Punch*, and Agnes, you're gonna *Protect* if Delve is trying to attack you and you know you can't take another hit, or *Blizzard* otherwise. Ammy, if I'm allowed to keep you on the field, keep using *Hyper Voice* on Delve.

*Agnes: Round @ Malmö / Protect / Blizzard x3
Amaterasu: Headbutt / Hyper Voice @ Delve / Protect x3
Bill: Round @ Malmö / Drain Punch x3*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 21, 2015)

okay i finally solved it. Malmö’s gonna open with a Protect to keep Ama open to Delve's Taunt on the first action. (come now, amaterasu, sticks and stones :P) On the second action, Malmö will outspeed and knock out with a Draining Kiss - even if Ama protected for some reason on the first action and tries to do so here, it'll at least have even odds of failing and us hitting her anyway. if she does get a double protect off though, you should see that and try for one yourself, _then_ go for ko on the last action.

delve, obviously you're gonna open with a Taunt on Amaterasu regardless - and I think you oughta re-taunt Agnes as well on the second action before giga draining on the third.

usagi, sadly your opponent will survive because i hadn't considered drain moves and damage cap offset, rip. first action, do a Body Slam, then Hyper Voice at Agnes since you aren't delve, then go for another Double-Edge.

*Malmö: Protect ~ Draining Kiss/Protect ~ Draining Kiss
Delve: Taunt @Amaterasu ~ Taunt @Agnes ~ Giga Drain
Usagi: Body Slam ~ Hyper Voice @Agnes ~ Double-Edge*

THERE Malmö is _going_ to evolve from this battle, dammit


----------



## Totodile (Sep 25, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Meursault (OOO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 67%
Energy: 66%
Status: Up against Agnes. Still hungry. Grass-type. Att +2, Spd -1.
Commands: Taunt @Amaterasu ~ Taunt @Agnes ~ Giga Drain


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 10%
Energy: 65%
Status: Up against Amaterasu. Planning on putting the pup out of her misery. Badly poisoned (5% this round). Foul Play Mimicked.
Commands: Protect ~ Draining Kiss/Protect ~ Draining Kiss


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 49%
Energy: 61%
Status: Up against Bill. Caught up in a power rush. Worry Seeded. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Commands: Body Slam ~ Hyper Voice @Agnes ~ Double-Edge


*Superbird (OOO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 23%
Energy: 65%
Status: Up against Delve. Bent on making her pay. Taunted (1 more action).
Commands: Round @ Malmö / Protect / Blizzard x3






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 5%
Energy: 59%
Status: Up against Malmö. Tired. Quick Feet activated. Badly poisoned (5% this round). Att +6, Spd -1.
Commands: Headbutt / Hyper Voice @ Delve / Protect x3


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 32%
Energy: 60%
Status: Up against Usagi. Not cooling off. Att +6, Spd -1.
Commands: Round @ Malmö / Drain Punch x3


Tensions are high, even with the pretty sunrise colors in the sky. So it comes as no surprise when Delve decides to escalate the mood. While her Kirlia teammate tosses up a translucent shield that defies any hope of penetration, the Gastly sneers at Amaterasu about how she won’t last another minute, and that she can’t possibly walk away from this one. Amaterasu snarls, though her legs tremble, and she prepares to attack. It doesn’t matter who, as long as she can just get at _someone_, so she looks back at Delve, takes a deep breath, and howls so loudly that even those who aren’t targets wince. Delve, though, takes the full force of the sound waves, and she grinds her fangs at the unpleasant noise. Maybe being a plant isn’t all it’s cracked up to be.

Seeing their teammate’s apparent safety for the moment, Bill and Agnes turn their attention to their own opponents. Agnes spreads her wings wide and focuses on the ancient memories of her ancestors’ old habitats, where the Antarctic sang with snow. The wind here sings, too, dropping dozens of degrees and freezing the moisture in the air into flakes that buffet Delve, who does her best to hunker down and bear the storm amidst shivers. Through ice-crusted eyes, she glares at Agnes, as if to say “You’re next.”

Meanwhile, Bill and Usagi exchange blows, with Bill treating Usagi to another life-sucking punch and Usagi dishing out some damage of her own, slamming into him so hard that . They glare at each other. Bill is wheezing, his health getting closer to a dangerous level; Usagi, though not quite so damaged, is really starting to feel her bruises.

The other battlers are already on each other. Delve, feeling lucky, tosses some more insults in Agnes’s direction, questioning whether she calls that stuff cold - she’s never been warmer in her life, she lies. Agnes, who had just been starting to calm down, feels her temper flare up again - but she’s of sound enough mind to look over to Island Two in alarm, where Malmö is sauntering over toward Amaterasu. Ammy, exhausted, can only watch as Malmö leans in, eyes fluttering with savage sweetness, and kisses her deeply. All of the pup’s remaining strength floats away, and she collapses into a fuzzy heap, embracing unconsciousness.

Bill and Agnes look on in horror. Several drawn-out exclamations of “nooo” are heard. But even as Superbird is recalling the brave Poochyena, they know what they have to do. Agnes strikes up a soprano melody, and Bill, drawn to the power of the music, immediately finds himself adding his menacing bass. The harmony reverberates in the air, magnifying as the two voices interact. Malmö, caught in the middle, kneels as the noise storms over her, and her vision dims as she can no longer endure. With a shudder, she gives in to the blackness.

The music fades. The Kirlia is recalled. Everyone looks at each other. Usagi, not wanting to be left out, throws her hat into the ring with a scream that could shatter glass. Her target, Agnes, winces at the assault; when the sound fades to silence, the Piplup works past the ringing in her ears to give Usagi a bird’s approximation of a thumbs-down. Usagi pouts cutely.


*Meursault (OXO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 40%
Energy: 58%
Status: Up against Agnes. Getting good at her jeering. Grass-type. Att +2, Spd -1.
Actions: Taunt (Amaterasu) ~ Taunt


Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 0%
Energy: 61%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Protect ~ Draining Kiss


Usagi (F) Magic Guard Insomnia
Health: 41%
Energy: 51%
Status: Up against Bill. Hoping the others liked her singing. Worry Seeded. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Actions: Body Slam ~ Hyper Voice


*Superbird (OXO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 14%
Energy: 52%
Status: Up against Delve. Fed up with everything. Taunted (2 more actions).
Actions: Blizzard ~ Round (Malmö)






Amaterasu (F) Quick Feet
Signature Attribute: Sun Demigoddess
Health: 0%
Energy: 55%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Hyper Voice (Delve) ~ nothing


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 25%
Energy: 50%
Status: Up against Usagi. Singing the song of angry men. Paralyzed (severe, 23% chance of full paralysis). Att +6, Spd -1.
Actions: Drain Punch ~ Round (Malmö)


*Arena Notes:*
- The sun is shining brightly (2 more actions).
- Delve and Agnes are on Island One.
- Island Two is empty.
- Usagi and Bill are on Island Three; there is a tunnel leading deep into the ground.


*Calculations:*
- Delve’s health: 67% - 11% (Hyper Voice) - 16% (Blizzard) = 40%
- Delve’s energy: 66% - 4% (Taunt) - 4% (Taunt) = 58%
- Malmö’s health: 10% + 3% (Draining Kiss) - 12% (Round) - 12% (Round) - 5% (bad poison) = 0%
- Malmö’s energy: 65% - 2% (Protect) - 2% (Draining Kiss) = 61%
- Usagi’s health: 49% - 10% (Drain Punch) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 1% (Leech Seed) + 2% (Shell Bell) - 1% (Leech Seed) = 41%
- Usagi’s energy: 61% - 5% (Body Slam) - 5% (Hyper Voice) = 51%
- Agnes’s health: 23% - 9% (Hyper Voice) = 14%
- Agnes’s energy: 65% - 7% (Blizzard) - 6% (Round) = 52%
- Amaterasu’s health: 5% - 7% (Draining Kiss) - 5% (bad poison) = 0%
- Amaterasu’s energy: 59% - 4% (Hyper Voice) = 55%
- Bill’s health: 32% + 5% (Drain Punch) - 14% (Body Slam) +1% (Leech Seed) + 1% (Leech Seed) = 25%
- Bill’s energy: 60% - 4% (Drain Punch) - 6% (Round) = 50%


*Other Notes:*
- Speed order: Delve (70) > Agnes (40) > Usagi (15) > Bill (11).
- Body Slam paralyzed Bill.


*Next Round:*
- Meursault commands
- Superbird commands


----------



## nastypass (Sep 25, 2015)

oh bother, i wasn't expecting the knockouts to end the round there. delve, giga drain to finish agnes off, or round into bill if she protects/digs/dives, or sunny day if they both protect/dig/dive, and delay commands appropriately.

usagi, i want you to use gravity. if the battle's still going on the second action, use fire blast if the sun is shining, mega kick if it's not, or hyper voice if bill is behind a sub, hiding underground, or has clones.

*Delve: Giga Drain/Round @Bill/Sunny Day x3
Usagi: Gravity ~ Mega Kick/Fire Blast/Hyper Voice x3*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 25, 2015)

Ugh, I was not expecting the round to end there either. That makes things much worse for us, we were relying on that damage cap.

Our only priority this round is to KO Usagi. Two *Iron Head*s should be able to do that; and by my calculations you can survive one (1) fire blast before going down. Hit away, and do your absolute best. You've done great this battle, I'm proud of you.

Agnes, do your best. If you can, *Double Team* in order to prolong your life span a little bit, and then *Blizzard* away in desperation. Good job this battle, you've done great.

*Agnes: Double Team ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard
Bill: Iron Head x3*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 26, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Meursault (OxO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 40%
Energy: 58%
Status: Up against Agnes. Getting good at her jeering. Grass-type. Att +2, Spd -1.
Commands: Giga Drain/Round @Bill/Sunny Day x3


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 41%
Energy: 51%
Status: Up against Bill. Hoping the others liked her singing. Worry Seeded. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Commands: Gravity ~ Mega Kick/Fire Blast/Hyper Voice x3


*Superbird (OxO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 14%
Energy: 52%
Status: Up against Delve. Fed up with everything. Taunted (2 more actions).
Commands: Double Team ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 25%
Energy: 50%
Status: Up against Usagi. Singing the song of angry men. Paralyzed (severe, 23% chance of full paralysis). Att +6, Spd -1.
Commands: Iron Head x3


Before Agnes can give Delve a piece of her mind - not that she’s thought through how she’s going to do that, exactly - Delve happily draws her mouth together and breathes in deeply. Green life energy seeps out from Agnes’s body, and she squawks in distress at the familiar pain. The more health is sucked away, the faster her flippers flap, and when the last tendril seeps away into Delve’s waiting mouth, she suddenly goes still. Her eyes cross, and a murmured insult sits on the tip of her tongue, but she falls in a feathered heap of penguin before she can say it. Delve beams at the sight of her fainted foe, showing an excited array of fangs.

Bill stares as his second teammate goes down. He parts his lips in a disbelieving snarl, and dramatically he charges at Usagi, as if in slow motion. In fact, it really _is_ slow motion: between his uncomfortably aching muscles and Usagi’s psychic manipulation of the earth’s pull, he is far from the picture of grace. But he doesn’t need grace when he’s slamming his head right in her face, gifting her several hundred newtons of ouch. Usagi squeaks and reels back, shivering from the cold burn of iron. She looks to Delve for support, but the Gastly is currently being recalled by a satisfied Meursault, having no opponent to face at the moment. Delve is rather relieved by this, as the far-reaching effects of Gravity have reduced her to rolling around on the ground like a spooky nature ball. Bill and Usagi both snicker at her indignity, before fixing each other with a glare. Both are wearing down, but neither intends on letting the other walk away from this one.


*Meursault (oxO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 47%
Energy: 55%
Status: Glad to have gotten one last good snack. Grass-type. Att +2, Spd -1.
Actions: Giga Drain

Usagi (F) Magic Guard Insomnia
Health: 19%
Energy: 47%
Status: Making a fist at Bill. Worry Seeded. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Actions: Gravity


*Superbird (XxO)*

Agnes (F) Defiant
Health: 0%
Energy: 52%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: nothing


Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 26%
Energy: 45%
Status: Too invested in this to calm down. Paralyzed (severe, 21% chance of full paralysis). Att +6, Spd -1.
Actions: Iron Head


*Arena Notes:*
- The sun is shining brightly (1 more action).
- Gravity is in effect (4 more actions).
- Islands One and Two are empty.
- Usagi and Bill are on Island Three; there is a tunnel leading deep into the ground.


*Calculations:*
- Delve’s health: 40% + 7% (Giga Drain) = 47%
- Delve’s energy: 58% - 3% (Giga Drain) = 55%
- Usagi’s health: 41% - 21% (Iron Head) - 1% (Leech Seed) = 19%
- Usagi’s energy: 51% - 4% (Gravity) = 47%
- Agnes’s health: 14% - 14% (Giga Drain) = 0%
- Agnes’s energy: 52%
- Bill’s health: 25% + 1% (Leech Seed) = 26%
- Bill’s energy: 50% - 5% (Iron Head) = 45%


*Other Notes:*
- Speed order: (Delve (70) >) Usagi (15) > Bill (11).
- Delve’s Giga Drain was just enough to KO Agnes.
- Delve is waiting in the wings to battle Bill.


*Next Round:*
- Superbird commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## Superbird (Sep 26, 2015)

You did good, Agnes. Take a nice rest now.

Bill, it's up to you - the least we can do is KO Usagi. She can't do the same to us, at least not in one action, so let's just pray to the Random Number God that this works out.

*Bill: Iron Head x3*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 26, 2015)

oh, but i _can!_

_double resort!!_ if somehow you both survive the first action try REALLY HARD to use your third attack to finish him off

*Double-Edge+Last Resort ~ Secret Power *


----------



## Totodile (Sep 28, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Meursault (oxO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 47%
Energy: 55%
Status: Glad to have gotten one last good snack. Grass-type. Att +2, Spd -1.


Usagi (F) Magic Guard
Health: 19%
Energy: 47%
Status: Making a fist at Bill. Worry Seeded. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Commands: Double-Edge+Last Resort ~ Secret Power


*Superbird (xxO)*

Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 26%
Energy: 45%
Status: Too invested in this to calm down. Paralyzed (severe, 21% chance of full paralysis). Att +6, Spd -1.
Commands: Iron Head x3


Usagi takes a deep breath. She knows she has to end this while she can, or else she’ll never prove to anyone that she can do great things. She rubs a cut on her lip, then exhales. Without further ado, she starts focusing on gathering as much power as she can, drawing upon every drop of desperation in her situation. Bill, baring his teeth, twitches his nose as he watches her. Though the heat of the battle remains as intense as ever, his bloodlust has started to abate, to the point that he recognizes that this is probably going to hurt. Indeed, Usagi’s entire body trembles, but only when her little hands start shaking violently does she commence her charge. Bill’s eyes widen, but his sore limbs can’t get out of the way fast enough, and he wheezes impressively as she slams into his chest. Both of them can swear they hear one of his ribs creak. Usagi bounces back, though winded - that ferocious tackle injured both of them, and she isn’t sure how much more she can take.

Then her eyes light up. The cloud of dust around Bill dissipates, revealing that he is lying limply in the grass. He manages one defiant growl before his body is overwhelmed by the pain, and he passes out of unconsciousness completely. Usagi waddles over, pokes him in the head, and then skips back, waiting for another response. No response comes. She trembles again, but this time it’s from excitement. She looks to the ref, waiting until her flag signals the end of the match before bouncing over to her trainer. Though aching from head to toe, she’s quite satisfied with this outcome.

As the brilliant sunlight fades into paleness, Bill dreams of the power that was in his claws. For though he may have lost this day, the primal forces of nature are still in his reach, enticing him with the songs of the deep.


*Meursault (oxO)*

Delve (F) Levitate, Trace (Defiant)
Health: 47%
Energy: 55%
Status: Glad to have gotten one last good snack. Grass-type. Att +2, Spd -1.


Usagi (F) Magic Guard Insomnia
Health: 10%
Energy: 32%
Status: Sighing in relief. Worry Seeded. Leech Seeded (-1% health per action; +1% health to Bill per action). Att +6.
Actions: Double-Edge + Last Resort


*Superbird (xxX)*

Bill (M) Bulletproof
Health: 0%
Energy: 45%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: nothing


*Arena Notes:*
- Gravity is in effect (3 more actions).
- Islands One and Two are empty.
- Usagi and Bill are on Island Three; there is a tunnel leading deep into the ground.


*Calculations:*
- Delve’s health: 47%
- Delve’s energy: 55%
- Usagi’s health: 19% - 9% (Double-Edge + Last Resort) = 10%
- Usagi’s energy: 47% - 15% (Double-Edge + Last Resort) = 32%
- Bill’s health: 26% - 26% (Double-Edge + Last Resort) = 0%
- Bill’s energy: 45%


*Other Notes:*
- Speed order: (Delve (70) >) Usagi (15).
- Double-Edge + Last Resort created a normal-type move dealing 20% damage and costing 15% energy, which can only be used at 33% health or lower and deals 1/3 recoil damage. With Usagi’s attack boost, this was just enough to KO Bill, making Meursault the winner!


*Prizes*
- Meursault receives $24. Delve gets 2 exp, Malmö gets 3 exp, and Usagi gets 3 happiness.
- Superbird receives $12. Agnes gets 2 exp, Amaterasu gets 1 exp, and Bill gets 2 exp.
- I get $15.

Great game, you guys! Sorry for all the hiccups along the way. It was fun seeing the strategies you came up with! And chaotic, too ... I can only imagine what a triple battle would be like to ref ...


----------



## nastypass (Sep 28, 2015)

awesooooome

great game, superbird! this was a really fun format.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm somewhat disappointed in myself for losing that badly, but I have to say, you did really well. Good game!


----------

